# VFD for Bridgeport wiring for dummies Need Help



## bobdog (Jul 28, 2017)

I have seen that alot of people use a Teco of somekind to power a bridgeport. Does anybody know what the model it is and how to wire to stock drum switch to get forward and reverse. Or have a wiring diagram for it. Not very good at wiring. And need help to tell how to wire one. Its a 1974 model Vari - speed  Series 2J head   Any help would help would like to get it running


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 28, 2017)

I would suggest picking a VFD that has forward and reverse, then wire it directly to the motor bypassing the drum switch.   The reason is that if you flip the drum switch while the VFD is on, you will likely blow the VFD. They don't like going open circuit under load.


----------



## gwade (Jul 28, 2017)

I installed a TECO 1HP VFD on my 1 HP Bridgeport J1.  I removed the stock drum switch and installed a metal box in it's place. It's more convenient to install an external reversing switch.  I used a simple on-off-on toggle switch using Cat 5 network cable.  It works great.  Attached is a photo of the mill and user manual for the TECO VFD.


----------



## killswitch505 (Jul 28, 2017)

If you have a VFD with forward and reverse you jut run the common to the common on the switch and the forward input to drive and the reverse to the drive pics would be helpful. Also I'm not sure about teco I've had a lot of luck with the automation direct brand VFDs i a lot of different applications. Super simple wiring.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 28, 2017)

There are a number of threads on the forum about adding VFD's.

TECO is one brand of VFD.  There are many other brands.  One site selling the VFD and 3 phase motors.

http://dealerselectric.com 

You need to decide the model based on input voltage in the shop (120V vs 240V etc), the HP and voltage of the 3 phase motor, etc.

As others mentioned, so not try and use the drum switch.  VFD's are not designed for use with a drum switch.   The VFD needs to turn off the motor.  Turning off the VFD via drum switch can cause failure of the VFD.

Wiring a VFD is simple.  A YouTuber doubleboost just posted a video on adding VFD to his milling machine.  Two parts, you can get to part 2 from this link.


----------



## 4ssss (Jul 28, 2017)

My original Bridgeport drum switch and push button On/Off/Forward/Reverse on my Heavy 10 are wired and programmed into my Lenze VFD and they work just fine. It just needs to be wired into it like  Killswitch  says and programmed into the VFD.  The owners manual will tell you which posts on the wiring block to use, and how to program. If you don't get the programming part, a call to Lenze's tech support gets you going. You're not turning off the VFD with the switch, you're controlling  the motor like the VFD isn't there if you follow the instructions, so the VFD not being designed for use with a drum switch is inaccurate. If you want to go that far, then a VFD isn't designed to be a phase converter, which everyone will also tell you otherwise.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 28, 2017)

No one said a VFD was not designed to be used with a drum switch.  The VFD is not designed to have the drum switch between it and the load. Sure, you can wire the original controls to runt he low voltage remote control of the VFD, but that is not the same thing.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jul 28, 2017)

RandyWilson said:


> No one said a VFD was not designed to be used with a drum switch.  The VFD is not designed to have the drum switch between it and the load. Sure, you can wire the original controls to runt he low voltage remote control of the VFD, but that is not the same thing.



Good clarification.  That is what I meant.


----------



## Eremius (Aug 2, 2017)

Have you considered running a rotary phase converter?

They will mean no fussing with extra wiring, etc and the mill will work as intended.


----------



## tq60 (Aug 2, 2017)

A proper sized vfd can be had for price of RPC unless home made.

Drum switch is stripped of all internal wires resulting in 3 seperate switches linked.

3PDP.

One is used for run then another used for reverse and the third bent slightly to always make before the others then used for stop.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkwolf (Aug 11, 2017)

My TECO doesn't like a switch between it and the load, as previously stated, so I abandoned my Bridgeport drum switch in place, except for strapping the wires inside so they simply pass through the drum switch enclosure. The "next guy" may have 3-phase power so I left it largely as-is and "he" can hook it back as desired.

I added a switch box with a potentiometer that connects to the VFD, so the VFD performs all motor control functions.

Get on the TECO website, they may have typical wiring diagrams.


----------

